# Music thread



## Muesli (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm almost certain I'm not the only person on these forums who makes their own music. Be it guitar or electronic. Post it here and give verdicts and advices.

Mine,

Europa - Drum and Bass.

cube - Liquid D&B

Attraction - Liquid D&B

Early Morning Rain - Chilled electronic. Chillstep(?)

Toybox - Electronic.

Something Else - Electronic.

Recovery (Long walk home) - Electronic

(Warning, Dubstep from here on in.)

9PM (Muesli Remix) 

Fat Man

Heavy

Scramble

Tell me what you think. .


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 20, 2011)

Attraction is pretty awesome. cube was kinda weird...not my type of cubing music.


----------



## Muesli (Jul 20, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Attraction is pretty awesome. cube was kinda weird...not my type of cubing music.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Kingsman08 (Jul 20, 2011)

i really liked 9PM i thought it was intense haha.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://snd.sc/qB7hFM

My Cover of Katy Perry's "E.T". I play all the instruments.


----------



## Owen (Jul 20, 2011)

Yup!





Wrote this song, and played guitar.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 20, 2011)

Although I don't do this sort of stuff my self, my dad went to college for this, and made a living off of making music (usually from computer, but not always) for commercials, videos, etc. Now he is the owner of a 3d computer software company (hard to explain). But this is actually really cool what some of you have made! I hope to see more.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 20, 2011)

Owen said:


> Yup!
> Wrote this song, and played guitar.


 
I genuinely loved the composition, but the vocals peed me off slightly. Too thin and frail.


----------



## joyceking (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## gyc6001 (Jul 21, 2011)

I make my own Trance music.
check out my youtube channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/gyc6001


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a lot of them at http://music.garron.us/

My favorite is still 017 - which I wish I could actually play well. :-/


----------



## Godmil (Jul 21, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> My favorite is still 017 - which I wish I could actually play well. :-/



That, my good man, is pretty awesome.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 22, 2011)

http://snd.sc/nNrtan

Grenade Cover by Me.

I play every instrument that you hear in this track.

I would love some feedback, because nobody will tell me. Be honest. And yes, I know the vocals aren't perfect.


----------



## Mr 005 (Jul 22, 2011)

I wrote some music for my flash game (all computer based) but im too lazy to upload it. i know the theory for writing music but havent really wrote a song with guitar and etc.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 27, 2011)

http://snd.sc/nrJPWG

Hey Soul Sister Cover 

I again, play every instrument.


----------



## Logan (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been getting into making dubstepish/electronic music lately (since I can't play an actual instrument). I've been messing around in FL studio, but haven't had a ton of success. Any of you guys know some good programs for this type of music?

EDIT: I want my music to be similar to Big Chocolate if that helps. Nice, heavy drops.


----------



## Owen (Jul 27, 2011)

Reason?


----------



## Logan (Jul 27, 2011)

Reason for what?


----------



## Owen (Jul 27, 2011)

No silly, Reason.


----------



## Logan (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks expensive and confusing.


----------



## Edward (Jul 27, 2011)

You already have FL studio :/ That's good enough, just keep working at it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x-IDaOe6DY 
Made in FL studio


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> http://snd.sc/nNrtan
> 
> Grenade Cover by Me.
> 
> ...


 
that was actually really good. i liked it

This is also a very good song to listen to while cubing 
Pendulum
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7iESu2XuCU


----------



## 24653483361 (Jul 28, 2011)

All these pieces are unfinished :fp, but they are my favorites. Maybe I'll post some more later. I've written more pieces, mostly just random solos. The program i used to makes these is called melody assistant.

2 clarinets and a synth I'm still working on this, but when I consider it "finished" I'll upload the finished project, assuming that I remember.

full band arrangement Trombone part is terrible in this piece, and for whatever reason the snare sounds kind of strange.

Just a small pieceI couldn't meet the deadline for a contest I was going to submit this to.

Well enjoy, if you want to know any of the instruments in these pieces feel free to ask. Not to harsh of criticism is welcome.


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Dec 7, 2014)

*What music do you listen to(if you do) when cubing*

What music do you listen to? I listen to Alternative Rock for the most part, but I have a wide range of music genres I like


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 7, 2014)

I usually don't listen to music while cubing. It slows me down. I love music so much, though. I occasionally do it anyway while cubing, but I usually listen to music when I'm not cubing.

I've listened to a lot of metal and alternative rock, and lately, some experimental rock/progressive rock. I really love stuff from every genre, though. A few poppy alternative songs I've listened to a lot lately are "Gold on the Ceiling" by The Black Keys and "Do I Wanna Know" by Arctic Monkeys. Also listening to my two favorite bands, Porcupine Tree and Opeth, a lot. Porcupine Tree is mostly progressive rock, and Opeth is a mixture of progressive rock and death metal. I could make a much longer list, but I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 7, 2014)

It may have been deleted because I cant find it right now, but I think there is a whole thread of this discussion.


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 7, 2014)

One Direction


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I usually don't listen to music while cubing. It slows me down. I love music so much, though. I occasionally do it anyway while cubing, but I usually listen to music when I'm not cubing.


Listening to music slows me down too - I do so much better in competition than out of competition, except 3x3 because I'm not very good under pressure - but I listen to music anyway because I love music. Music is very distracting for bigcubes though, because I get distracted and it ruins my lookahead.

I listen to quite a few different things, but I think H8_Seed is my favourite to listen to. Slyph is also good too.


----------



## rowan (Dec 7, 2014)

Chiptronica Carnival, Hypnotic African Electric Guitar, Code Your Face Off (electronic), and Just One of Those Days (rap).


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 7, 2014)

I listen to Nujabes, Madeon, SaVant or Bag Raiders most of the time


----------



## goodatthis (Dec 9, 2014)

Lana del Rey is bae

just saying she's all I listen to
yeah I know I'm a white girl


----------

